
Show HN: EasyGit – Git repos on iCloud - verigit
https://easygit.me
======
verigit
This is an app I released a few days ago. It implements the Git protocol on
the frontend and uses CloudKit for the backend. So basically a git server that
listens on localhost and saves data on iCloud. Let me know if you have any
questions. Also, if you’d like to try the full version and can’t afford it,
send me an email to give you a promo code.

------
coldtea
Gave it a try, works well, non intrusive.

For me the main differentiator from just using GitHub is not having to deal
with subscriptions, so it's basically a turn-key alternative between hosting
my own repos. So maybe not for public stuff (where you want to display them
proudly on GitHub) but for team and private stuff this wins.

------
newsat13
How much does it cost? The Mac app store link simply redirects to
[https://www.apple.com/macos/what-is/](https://www.apple.com/macos/what-is/)
(wtf, apple?)

~~~
verigit
Sorry, not sure what's wrong with the link, you can go directly at:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/easygit/id1228242832?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/easygit/id1228242832?mt=12)

The price is $4.99

